# Trail cams?



## Gtpittman (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm going to buy a new trail camera soon and any feedback on what's good or not worth the money would be appreciated.


----------



## KICKIN IT IN HANCOCK! (Nov 26, 2012)

Lol ol' glen,The best one I have found are the primo's truth cam 35 and 60. I've owned wild games, stealth cams, moultrie and the primo's is the best for the money in my opinion!


----------



## Navy07 (Nov 26, 2012)

I have a primos truth cam 35 and i love it.. Battery life is amazing, and best cam for $80!!!!!!


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 27, 2012)

http://www.grfreak.com/Videos/TrailCameraReview.aspx


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 27, 2012)

You can also try this site called Chasingame.  They independently test and review most all types of cameras and then give their test results.  I have read many of these reviews and have been amazed at their comments on units that did not live up to the manufacturer's specifications.  I think that they have actually helped some camera manufacturers to go back to the drawing board and make them end up manufacturing a better camera in the long run.  They don't mind telling it like it is....good or bad.

http://www.chasingame.com/


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2012)

x2 on chasingame for un-biased reviews on all the cams.
Right now i have 5 Primos truthcam 35's out. All still have the same batteries from late summer and have taken 1000's of pic's. I love them!


----------



## Washington95 (Dec 13, 2012)

This is probably beating an already dead horse, but I REALLY liked the idea of the new black flash cameras.  PEOPLE can't supposedly see them.  And I've been toying with the idea of one/two new cameras myself, so looked seriously at what's out there.

Prior to this, I went to the review sites, and guess what.  None of them are consistently good; some have REALLY bad write ups, and some of those are the most expensive.

So what so far are the write ups of the black light cameras.  About 50% say don't waste your money.

All that said, and off my chest, thanks to you guys who spoke out for the $80 Primos.  For what I would have had to spend for one of the top line/black or infrared units, I can get 2-3 of the Primos.


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 14, 2012)

A friend has the TC 35 is does take good pics.  I haev a M80 and a Bushnell.  Both have been good cameras for the past two years


----------



## Rack Buck Junkie (Feb 10, 2013)

I have own half a dozen different brand trail cameras over the last several years.  For the money I like the Moultrie M80 the best.  It has been a reliable camera and takes great pictures.

Take the advice of Eagle Eye.  I won't buy a trailcam without checking reviews on Chasinggame.com.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 10, 2013)

Bushnell Trophy Cam.  

I'll never spend money on another Moultrie as long as I live no matter what anyone or any review says. Their customer service sucks and I've yet to buy any of their newer camera in the last three years that haven't had issues or had to be returned.

Besides, who can argue with running 6 months on AA batteries as opposed to replacing C and D batteries every two weeks.


----------



## Hunter1357 (Feb 24, 2013)

Any type of moultrie is great. i have a stealth cam and a moultrie. but i like the moultrie better. A moultrie m-80 is a great camera! It would be worth the money


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 26, 2013)

All I use is Bushnell trophy cams. With Lithium AA batteries I can almost get a year out of a set.


----------



## NCummins (Sep 21, 2013)

Don't buy an eyecon, biggest waste of $250 ever. It took amazing pictures though, until it just stopped working.


----------

